

Secure SSL/TLS Certificate Thumbprint Retrieval Service - reedlaw
https://www.signaturecheck.org/about

======
reedlaw
This service is supposed to help protect against man-in-the-middle attacks on
SSL certs signed with trusted Root CAs. But it can't protect if the man-in-
the-middle attack is against the service itself. In other words, if the
trusted Root CAs are giving away signing keys to state agencies, there is no
protection for anyone against MITM. With this situation, how can SSL certs be
considered secure at all?

